# Went to the pet shop for spare UVB strip, came back with a dwarf lop eared rabbit!



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, the little (actually big fat) rabbit was so cute and A totally loved it. It needed rehoming, so was free only had to buy the rabbit home! It's black with brown smudges, and is on a diet as its previous owners fattened her up a bit 

I must note i have never bought an animal on impulse before, and had been considering a rabbit of guinni pig when A was two anyway... pics to follow!

PS. Rabbit is nameless, any ideas? It's a female.


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 25, 2009)

Thumper
Floppy
or wait to see its personality and call it 1 of the 7 dewarfs...cnt wait to c piks 

xx


----------



## Isa (Nov 25, 2009)

Congratulations  
I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Candy (Nov 25, 2009)

I love that you rescued that bunny. Can't wait till you post pictures so I can show my boys. During the summer we would go over to the field across from us and feed the bunnies who lived there. I loved doing that I just hated it when people would come and take the babies.


----------



## webskipper (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Went to the pet shop for spare UVB strip, came back with a dwarf lop eared rabbit*

Daisy, Abigail, Smudge, Petunia, Gidget.

Wait, did you say it looks like a keebler dark chocolate cookie with dripping fudge stripes? She's a racer.


----------



## sammi (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds adorable =] I used to have pet bunnies when I was a kid..ahhh what memories =] We named them BW [because he was black and white] and Auburn [you can guess her color]


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 26, 2009)

http://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz177/arabellafigg/101_1350.jpg


Hope the link works; here she is! Her name is Ruby the Rabbit! She is currently lying down in front of the fire in the living room, lording it up!


----------



## Isa (Nov 26, 2009)

Awww Ruby the Rabbit is sooo cute and I love his name .


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 26, 2009)

Adorable xx


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 26, 2009)

I very much enjoyed the picture...but was looking for more! Are you going to litter box train her?


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 27, 2009)

She is already house trained so i open her door in the morning and let her out later once Ava is in bed. If she has had enough she lies down or will just take herself back. I tend to find she never really wants to go back though so she is normally put back after a while. She never poos or wees on the carpet, will go back for that or will just hold it untill you put her back! Rabbits are pretty cleaver hu?!


----------



## Isa (Nov 27, 2009)

Sooo cute  Do not hesitate to post more pictures


----------

